# Strange price structure on Ryanair.....



## onekeano (10 Nov 2006)

I'm a big fan of Ryanair and have used them many times over the years, I booked flights to go to the UK next month coming back the next day (for a match). The flights were 1 cent each way (happy days!) and the total cost came to €106.58 for 2 people (happy days again!).  Note 1*

However as it happened I needed to change to the folowing day (screw up on my behalf) so rather than take the exhormitant hit on their change charges I just booked new flights. The flights were 1 cent each way going over and 1 penny each way coming back. Total costs for 2 people now were €31.00 going over and £27.50 (€41) ie a total of €72. Note 2*

Trying to understand why there would be a difference on the basis that the flights are the same cost the breakdown is as follows:
                                       Original booking         Vs               2nd booking
Flights                                €0.04                   Vs           €0.02 + £0.02
Taxes, fees & charges           €84.38                  Vs          €30.98 + £25.50 
Aviation / WCHR Levy           €22.16                   Vs          €0.00 + £1.98
Total                                €106.58                   Vs         €31.00+£27.50

So I am confused as to why the wheelchair levy would be about €20 higher when the flights are booked together rather than seperately. I am also confused as to why the Taxes, fees & charges  would be c.€14 dearer when the flight costs are the same and the destination is the same?

Appreciate if anyone can throw any light on the above?

Roy


----------



## Crunchie (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Strange cost structure on Ryanair.....*

I had a similar experience with flights to Cork. There was a difference of over €10 in the charges on flights on the same day that were €0.01 and €0.99 respectively (the latter having the higher charges). When I looked at the breakdown there was no wheelchair levy on one and the taxes differed too. 

I assumed that taxes and charges would have been laid down by the airports rather than the airlines so I emailed the lot to the Director of Consumer Affairs office who replied that airlines could effectively charge what they liked once they showed a breakdown (which they did). If I can find the email I'll post it later


----------



## Protocol (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Strange cost structure on Ryanair.....*

It is fairly obvious that "taxes and charges" are actually airline fares. These charges are received by the airline.  They then pay the airport.

What I am saying is that it is wrong to assume that the charges and fees you pay are exactly equal to the airport charges that the airline pays.

Note that there is no tax on aviation in Ireland.

Take the typical breakdown of Ryanair's "taxes and charges", into a PSC - Passenger Service charge, and a wheelchair and insurance levy.  These may bear no relationship whatsoever to the true airport charge or wheelchair or insurance costs.

So I am saying that they can manipulate the PSC in particular up or down to suit themselves.


----------



## rabbit (11 Nov 2006)

onekeano said:


> I booked flights to go to the UK next month coming back the next day (for a match). The flights were 1 cent each way (happy days!)


 
Nice one.   I remember 25 years ago having to pay £ 200 to air lingus for similar trips. ...and £ 200 then was a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## onekeano (11 Nov 2006)

Rabbit - fully agree, as I sent in my original note I've been a big fan of Micko for year and continue to be.

Protocol - when you say "It is fairly obvious that "taxes and charges" are actually airline fares. These charges are received by the airline. They then pay the airport.".... I'm not sure sure that so obvious at all. Are you seriously saying that Micko out of some philanthropic sense of madness collects on the double for the same seats and feels obliged to pass on the the 2 lots of charges to Aer Rianta AND the Revenue Commissioners? I seriously, seriously doubt that dementia of that sort has set in with Micko?

Roy


----------



## Crunchie (11 Nov 2006)

*Re: Strange cost structure on Ryanair.....*



Crunchie said:


> If I can find the email I'll post it later



Extract from reply from Director of Consumer Affairs as mentioned above:

_"As there is no price control in force companies are free to set their own prices for goods and services and Ryanair can vary their taxes, fees and charges from flight to flight. Once the consumer is made fully aware of the total price payable, inclusive of all fees and charges, before deciding whether or not to complete the transaction, companies are free to set the level at which charges are payable."_


----------



## onekeano (11 Nov 2006)

*Re: Strange cost structure on Ryanair.....*



Crunchie said:


> Extract from reply from Director of Consumer Affairs as mentioned above:
> 
> _"As there is no price control in force companies are free to set their own prices for goods and services and Ryanair can vary their taxes, fees and charges from flight to flight. Once the consumer is made fully aware of the total price payable, inclusive of all fees and charges, before deciding whether or not to complete the transaction, companies are free to set the level at which charges are payable."_



Very interesting Crunchie, thanks. I suppose my question is that in relation to those charges that are supposed to be passed on to a 3rd party (ie. aviation / wheelchair levy at the UK end and the Aer Rianta charge at this end), if these are not paid over because the flights are cancelled surely the customer is entitled to THAT aspect of their costs back?

Thanks
Roy


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2006)

*Re: Strange cost structure on Ryanair.....*



onekeano said:


> Very interesting Crunchie, thanks. I suppose my question is that in relation to those charges that are supposed to be passed on to a 3rd party (ie. aviation / wheelchair levy at the UK end and the Aer Rianta charge at this end), if these are not paid over because the flights are cancelled surely the customer is entitled to THAT aspect of their costs back?
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


In theory maybe. In practice most airlines levy an administration fee for such refunds that usually makes it not worth it.


----------



## onekeano (11 Nov 2006)

Yes CM - I suppose Micko probably would have that boxed off!

thanks
Roy


----------

